# HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2012)

*HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Morgen Freunde,

Viele von euch kennen die Toxic-Grafikkarten von Sapphire. Die Karten stehen meist für gute und leise Kühlung. Nun kommt eine neue Karte hinzu. Eine HD 7970GHz mit 1.100MHz und stolzen 6GB (3.000MHz). Ein Bild der Grafikkarte gibt es leider noch nicht zu sehen, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass sie wieder über zwei Lüfter und zahlreiche Heatpipes verfügt.

Bis jetzt ist sie bei zwei Online-Händlern für stolze 622€ und 644€ gelistet. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass noch mehrere Händler hinzu kommen und der Preis noch fallen wird. 

Persönliche Meinung:

Also ich persönlich brauche nicht so viel Speicher und denke mal das kaum eine andere Karte so viel braucht. Aber bin mal gespannt wie die Karte sich so schlägt.

Mfg CrimsoN

Quelle: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Toxic mit 6 GB Speicher gelistet - ComputerBase
*
Update:*

Danke für schon über 5000 Klicks und so viele Beiträge, vielen dank !!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Meiner Meinung braucht fast keiner so viel Speicher
Ist natürlich gut zum angeben Aber fuer die meisten sinnlos


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> für gerade mal 600€


 
Ich hoff das war Ironie


----------



## ReVan1199 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung braucht fast keiner so viel Speicher
> Ist natürlich gut zum angeben Aber fuer die meisten sinnlos


 
Ich denke mal wer sich so eine Graka kauft, wird auch wissen wie man die 6GB nutzt.
"Ist natürlich gut zum angeben" ->was ein quatsch....Wenn man auf 5760x1200 spielt und auch viele Modi an hat, kommt man locker auf >3GB Vram.
Ich komme schon mit meiner GTX670 mit 2GB an die Grenzen und wünsche mir schon eine mit 4GB.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

2 GiByte zu füllen ist einfach. Bei 3 GiByte muss man schwere Geschütze auffahren und schauen, dass man dabei im spielbaren Bereich bleibt. Aber 6 GiByte zu sprengen ... außerhalb von Diashow-Einstellungen ist das derzeit unmöglich.

Übrigens: Sapphire HD 7970 Toxic mit 6 GiByte VRAM: Im Preisvergleich *und auf dem Weg in die Redaktion* 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Locuza (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wer sich so eine Graka kauft, wird auch wissen wie man die 6GB nutzt.
> "Ist natürlich gut zum angeben" ->was ein quatsch....Wenn man auf 5760x1200 spielt und auch viele Modi an hat, kommt man locker auf >3GB Vram.
> Ich komme schon mit meiner GTX670 mit 2GB an die Grenzen und wünsche mir schon eine mit 4GB.


 Man kommt wohl nicht nur locker auf über 3GB Ram, sondern auch locker unter FPS-Zahlen die für das Auge angenehm sind, womit die Sinnhaftigkeit nicht bewiesen wäre.


----------



## ReVan1199 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ja, aber für Crossfire sehr interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ja, aber für Crossfire sehr interessant.


 
Ja, mit bestenfalls der doppelten Rohleistung kann man schon einen AA-Modus drauflegen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wer sich so eine Graka kauft, wird auch wissen wie man die 6GB nutzt.
> "Ist natürlich gut zum angeben" ->was ein quatsch....Wenn man auf 5760x1200 spielt und auch viele Modi an hat, kommt man locker auf >3GB Vram.
> Ich komme schon mit meiner GTX670 mit 2GB an die Grenzen und wünsche mir schon eine mit 4GB.


 
Da reicht dann aber auch die GPU Leistung nicht mehr


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Die Karte würde ich gern bei in Fallout NW mit DS und SGSSAA sehen *.*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Gerade mal 600 Taler? Würde mir im Traum nicht einmal einfallen, dafür ist die Technik viel zu schnelllebig. Wann kommt denn zusteckbarer RAM?


----------



## Sammla (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Tut sich gerade viel rund um die HD7970.. 
Die Lightning ist laut Preisvergleich gerade auf 398€ gerutscht, der Shop ist allerdings momentan nciht verfügbar - Preisfehler? 
Desweiteren ist die XFX HD7970 925M auf ~340€ gefallen. Es tut sich langsam etwas, finde ich klasse! 

Die Toxic für 600€ war zu erwarten. Ich pack sie mal auf die Wunschliste.. Wenn es mehrere Tests gibt die belegen, dass die 6GB Vram nutzlos sind und die Karte ein mieses Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis hat, dann wirds wohl die Lightning. Warten bis die Karte an den 400€ kratzt... da habe ich keine lust drauf, wir mussten ja so schon lange genug auf konkrete Infos warten


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ich finde die Speichermenge sehr unsinnig. Der Sinn ist fraglich, ich sehe keinen wirklichen Verwendungszweck für eine solche Karte. Generell geht AMD sehr großzügig mit der Speichervergabe um.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich finde die Speichermenge sehr unsinnig. Der Sinn ist fraglich, ich sehe keinen wirklichen Verwendungszweck für eine solche Karte. Generell geht AMD sehr großzügig mit der Speichervergabe um.


 
Ja, steinigt die Verschwender! Ekelhaft, dem Kunden so viel Speicher aufzudrängen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, steinigt die Verschwender! Ekelhaft, dem Kunden so viel Speicher aufzudrängen.


 
Man kann ja machen was man will. Ich denke einfach nur das die wenigsten 3 GB in nächster Zeit sinnvoll füllen werden. 2 Gb schon eher aber das kommt ja auch aufs Speicherinterface an. 
Ich meins ja nicht bös


----------



## Placebo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich finde die Speichermenge sehr unsinnig. Der Sinn ist fraglich, ich sehe keinen wirklichen Verwendungszweck für eine solche Karte. Generell geht AMD sehr großzügig mit der Speichervergabe um.


 Luxrender gibt es nicht nur als Benchmark


----------



## cubbi223 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gerade mal 600 Taler? Würde mir im Traum nicht einmal einfallen, dafür ist die Technik viel zu schnelllebig. Wann kommt denn zusteckbarer RAM?


 
Wird es wohl so nicht geben, da die "Losen Kontakt stellen der Verbindung für hohe Frequenzen nicht gerade gut geeignet sind. Das Fehler Potential ist einfach zu groß


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



			
				Sammla;4373863[... schrieb:
			
		

> XFX HD7970 925M auf ~340€ gefallen.


Hast du dazu einen Link? Hab' momentan noch Widerrufsrecht.

Edit: Mist, vorhin war sie noch bei 369€; für 342€ inklusive Versand wäre das schon nicht schlecht gewesen. Aber die 7950 sollte mit 1GHz auch erstmal ausreichen.


----------



## alexq (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



			
				beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dazu einen Link? Hab' momentan noch Widerrufsrecht.


XFX Radeon HD 7970 925M Dual Fan für 340

Scheint aber schon vergriffen zu sein :/


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Einfach nur krank das Teil  naja ich hoffe das das Teil wenigstens kein Spulenfiepen hat


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Für 600€ dann doch lieber zwei 7950er^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Einfach nur krank das Teil  naja ich hoffe das das Teil wenigstens kein Spulenfiepen hat


 

Jo, darauf bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich hoff das war Ironie


 
Ironie ist meine zweiter Muttersprache


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ironie ist meine zweiter Muttersprache


 
Wenn ich grad boshaft sein wöllte, würde ich fragen was deine erste ist... 
Ein Scherzchen


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn ich grad boshaft sein wöllte, würde ich fragen was deine erste ist...
> Ein Scherzchen


 
Das hätte ich auch gerne gewusst


----------



## AeroX (9. Juli 2012)

600 tacken sind schon ein Wort.. Er wer das Geld hatte bitte  Leistung hat das Ding ja


----------



## janaiky (9. Juli 2012)

Das Ding bringt mich ins Grübeln. Würde gerne mal erste Tests dazu sehen. Wollte mir eigentlich zwei GTX 670 4GB holen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Die Karte wirst du wohl erst in ein paar Wochen kaufen können.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



janaiky schrieb:


> Das Ding bringt mich ins Grübeln. Würde gerne mal erste Tests dazu sehen. Wollte mir eigentlich zwei GTX 670 4GB holen.


 
Und du glaubst ernsthaft, dass eine Karte mit einer GPU und 6GB die bessere Alternative ist? Gut du sparst dir vielleicht 200 bis 300€, hast aber ne Karte die mit der Hälfte ihres VRAMs nix anfangen kann. Aber 6GB lesen sich halt schön, Stichwort P*nisverlängerung^^ 
Wenn du 900€ übrig hast, fährst du mit zwei 7970ern immer noch am besten. Und wenns nur 600 oder 700€ sind, legst du dir halt zwei 7950er zu^^ 

Aber ne 670er ist m.M. nach etwas zu schwach für 4GB, somit würden 2GB auch locker reichen^^ Aber wenns dir nur um die Zahlen geht, du das Geld übrig hast und die Karte nicht unbedingt viel Sinn machen muss... Deine Entscheidung^^


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Man kann ja machen was man will. Ich denke einfach nur das die wenigsten 3 GB in nächster Zeit sinnvoll füllen werden. 2 Gb schon eher aber das kommt ja auch aufs Speicherinterface an.
> Ich meins ja nicht bös


 aber irgendwo haste ja recht. beim vergleich von 1gb zu 2gb karten (5er und 6er reihe glaube war das) hies es ja auch schon, dass sie erst nen vorteil bringen, wenn der 1gb speicher voll is, weil die speicherverwaltung auch 5-6% (so waren glaube die werte, weis es ned mehr genau) leistung ziehen würde. wie das dann erst bei 6gb aussieht... und 2gb zu nutzen seh ich realistisch. das knacken der 1gb grenze fand ich selbst auch als überfällig und bin froh, das das endlich durch is. aber jenseits von 3gb find ichs gefühlt einfach irgendwie absurd ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ich hatte letztes eine GTX580@3GB hier und muss sagen 3GB können wie Spielen Fallout 3/NV da hatte ich über 2GB Speicherauslastung. Vielen HD-Modus sei dank und dazu kommt noch SGSSAA und da ist es schon sehr Nützlich !

Aber sonst machen Karten mit mehr als 2GB Kaum sinn.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Da muss man aber unterschieden. Wenn man mehr Speicher hat lagert die Graka auch schon Dinge in den Speicher, die noch gar nicht gebraucht werden. Nur weil man keine Ahnung 2,3 Gb von 3 Gb füllt heißt das nicht das es mit 2 Gb schlechter laufen würde.
PCGH hatte da mal nen sehr schönen Artikel in der Print drüber


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ja das ist mir klar !

Aber Sachen wie Skyrim oder Fallout 3/NV habe das schon gemackt wenn das Speicher einfach zu voll wird. Ob wohl die GPU genug Power hatte dafür.


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ich würde sagen mit extrem OC und im CF hat die Karte *vielleicht* ein paar mehr FPS als die Karten mit "nur" 3GB, aber dennoch im unspielbaren Bereich.
Ich bin gespannt auf den Test, aber ich erwarte keine Wunder


----------



## mumaker (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

für gerade mal 600€ xDDDD kranke kinder lol. gib mir 600 700 € dann kauf ich se mir und sage dann auch "gerade mal"!


----------



## Rollora (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Die Karte is für mich nur aus einem Grund interessant: sie hat 1000x so viel Speicher wie meine erste 3D Karte, die Miro Highscore 3D 6 MB. (Voodoo 1)
Abseits davon ist der Chip zu langsam: kein heutiges Spiel läuft bei 3GB ins Speicherlimit, denn bevor es das tut, schaffts die GPU schon nicht mehr. Geschweige denn bei 6 GB, welche Einstellung das nutzen sollte ist mir nicht klar.
Im professionellen Bereich evtl sinnvoll, als Spieler nicht.


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Möglicherweise kommt ja eine Funktion damit der Ram bei Überfüllung in den VRam auslagern kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Muss ich jetzt meine GTX 570 in die Tonne werfen? Mit 1,25 GB V RAM kann man ja wohl kaum noch spielen.
In meinen Augen wäre erstmal die Gameindustrie in der Bringschuld, die Games müßten erstmal besser werden. Was nützt die schönste Grafik wenn der Inhalt wenig taugt. Ich hatte vor vielen vielen Monden schon gelernt am Lagerfeuer meines Wigwams das man von einem schönen Teller nicht satt wird.


----------



## toxic27 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

3GB Variante für 339 € und für nochmal 3 GB mehr dann ab 600 € aufwärts ? Hab ich was verpasst ? lol ... Finde nicht das sowas eine NEWS wert ist,im Gegenteil. 
@Dr Bakterius: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Wenn ich in Auflösungen spiele, in denen 6 GB VRAM interessant werden, ist die Karte vom Chip hierfür noch potent genug? Wenn ich mir die 07/12 PCGH-Ausgabe ansehe, dann ziehen die 4GB-Karten in super hohen Auflösungen davon, dafür befindet man sich aber im unspielbaren Bereich, da der Chip einfach nicht nachkommt - somit ist diese Karte doch obsolet, oder?!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Die Karte hat nicht "nur" 6 GiB, sondern auch eine verstärkte Platine, einen ebenso verstärkten Kühler und natürlich mehr Takt als eine "normale" Radeon HD 7970/3G. Ob das den klassischen Topmodell-Aufschlag wert ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Fakt ist: Die Toxic ist die mutmaßlich kräftigste Radeon überhaupt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## melz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ich finde die Toxic sehr interessant, ob ich die 6 GB Ram nun auslasten kann oder nicht spielt für mich keine Rolle.
Es ist gut das es noch Boardpartner wie Sapphire gibt, die auch mal was exklusives auf den Markt bringen was sich von dem ganzen Einheitsbrei absetzt.
Hätte ich mir nicht erst eine GTX 590 geholt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schwach geworden.
Ob meine Aussage für den einen oder anderen keinen Sinn macht spielt für mich auch keine Rolle.
Ich kann nur sagen, weiter so Sapphire! TOP


----------



## horst--one (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

über 600 € für ne AMD karte 

Ich glaube da würde ich mit ner 680GTX + Wasserkühler besser/billiger kommen. und vor allem leiser


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Karte hat nicht "nur" 6 GiB, sondern auch eine verstärkte Platine, einen ebenso verstärkten Kühler und natürlich mehr Takt als eine "normale" Radeon HD 7970/3G. Ob das den klassischen Topmodell-Aufschlag wert ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Fakt ist: Die Toxic ist die mutmaßlich kräftigste Radeon überhaupt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Wäre mir ne 3 Gb Variante für ~400€ lieber gewesen


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



> Fakt ist: Die Toxic ist die mutmaßlich kräftigste Radeon überhaupt.


Wahrscheinlich bis zur Asus Matrix oder?  Die hat zwar nicht soviel VRAM, aber ist OC-Freundlicher.


----------



## ImNEW (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Hätte ich gern. Nur mein Rechner und momentan für Hardware etwas kleines Pc bremsen mich aus. Ich will das Teil aber haben!


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wäre mir ne 3 Gb Variante für ~400€ lieber gewesen


 
Die Vapor X kommt ja auch noch.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

Ich meinte eher mit dem Kühler 
Naja egal.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher mit dem Kühler
> Naja egal.


 
Der Kühler wird da weitgehend oder völlig identisch sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Karte hat nicht "nur" 6 GiB, sondern auch eine verstärkte Platine, einen ebenso verstärkten Kühler und natürlich mehr Takt als eine "normale" Radeon HD 7970/3G. Ob das den klassischen Topmodell-Aufschlag wert ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Fakt ist: Die Toxic ist die mutmaßlich kräftigste Radeon überhaupt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hier kannst du lesen auf welche Features ich anspiele


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Kühler wird da weitgehend oder völlig identisch sein.


 
Jepp, gut möglich das lediglich eine etwas andere Kühlerabdeckung und "nur" 3GB RAM verbaut werden. Die Taktraten werden auch noch leicht tiefer liegen und die Backplatte evtl. wegrationalisiert.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Karte hat nicht "nur" 6 GiB, sondern auch eine verstärkte Platine, einen ebenso verstärkten Kühler und natürlich mehr Takt als eine "normale" Radeon HD 7970/3G. Ob das den klassischen Topmodell-Aufschlag wert ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Fakt ist: Die Toxic ist die mutmaßlich kräftigste Radeon überhaupt.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Mag sein, fakt ist auch: In den Auflösungen, in denen 6 GiB spürbar werden, bringt einer Single Toxic auch der erhöhte Takt nichts, sehr schön zu sehen an euerer letzten Ausgabe^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

aber mit 2 oder drei auf 6 Monitoren könnte es mit dem Speicher schon wiedre anders aussehen


----------



## Nuallan (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Karte is für mich nur aus einem Grund interessant: sie hat 1000x so viel Speicher wie meine erste 3D Karte, die Miro Highscore 3D 6 MB. (Voodoo 1)



6MB.. Davon hätte ich bei meiner ersten Graka nur geträumt. Das war ne S3 Trio32/64 mit 512KB. Mit der konnte ich Fifa 97 in SVGA (!) spielen.


----------



## bruderbethor (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: HD 7970 @ 6GB für gerade mal 600€*

6GB  Naja klar kann man sich sicherlich ein Szenario überlegen, in dem es gerade genau so zugeht, dass einem die Karte etwas bringt. Und genau für den Fall, aber leider auch *NUR* für den Fall hat man dann die 600€ "gut" investiert 

Für mich ganz klar so sinnvoll wie Swarovskikristalle auf der Klobrille 

"Ich bin nur consumer und kein enthusiast, denn alles andere ist mir zu teuer"

mfg


----------

